# Modification de la langue définitivement de Word 2011



## CindyTomapple (27 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème lorsque je veux saisir des mots sur word 2011 mais ils sont tous soulignés en rouge. Je précise que la version est française mais lorsque je veux modifier la langue dans outils--> langue, le français ne reste pas et la langue Anglais GB se remet automatiquement alors que lorsque j'ai passé le cd a quelqu'un d'autre, son word est français! 
Comment faire pour configurer word en français définitivement? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Breizh44 (27 Juin 2012)

Il y a un bouton du style "appliquer à tout" sur "outils", "langue".
sinon, dans les prefs de word?


----------



## CindyTomapple (28 Juin 2012)

Si si mais lorsque je clique sur français, ça ne fait rien la langue se remet en Anglais GB...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2012)

CindyTomapple a dit:


> Si si mais lorsque je clique sur français, ça ne fait rien la langue se remet en Anglais GB...



Rien de tel qu'un screen 

Voir la pièce jointe 100412


----------



## boddy (28 Juin 2012)

Nan Anonyme ce n'est pas là.

C'est bien avec Outil / Langue / français + Par défaut


Le paramétrage de langue par défaut est  dans le document "Normal.dotm" : supprime ce document et si ça ne fonctionne pas, il faut supprimer les préférences de Word.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2012)

Pourtant ça fonctionne avec ce qui est visible sur mon premier screen ... là je mets le petit qui en fait partie

Voir la pièce jointe 100432


----------



## boddy (28 Juin 2012)

Étrange, je pensais que tous les Suisses étaient multilingues


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Étrange, je pensais que tous les Suisses étaient multilingues



Pas tous, je le suis.

Sinon la suppression du *normal.dot* résout le problème  comme tu l'as dit
Ce qu'on a, c'est un clavier français/allemand

é ö - à ä - è ü


----------



## CindyTomapple (28 Juin 2012)

C'est bon ça fonctionne merci beaucoup!


----------

